# Original Whamo Dimensions



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a dimensioned drawing or full size scan of the original Whamo Slingshot. I thought it may be fun to make a replica. I can scale from a photo, but a drawing or scan would be easier.

Chuck S.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Anybody?

No replies today, so I attempted to draw one from a photo, file below.

Can anyone tell me if it is right, or close?

View attachment whamo_is_it.pdf


Thanks
Chuck S.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just measured mine:

Height = 7"
Width = 3 15/16"
Inside forks = 2 1/4"
Throat depth = 2 3/16"

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I just measured mine:
> 
> Height = 7"
> Width = 3 15/16"
> ...


Thanks Northerner, I appreciate that. I can tweak the pattern with that information


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

This is a replica of a Wham-0 sportsman.
I made it using antique Osage.
I got the wood from Jaybird a couple years ago. The wood was sunken in the water for many years, and recovered by him.


----------



## nchillbilly (Oct 13, 2013)

I'ma lookin' to make me a replica as soon as I finish this natural I started yesterday. anic:


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

nchillbilly said:


> I'ma lookin' to make me a replica as soon as I finish this natural I started yesterday. anic:


Me too.

I bought an original recently but it will be a wallhanger, not a shooter.

I just haven't found a local source of ash. To be authentic it needs to be ash.


----------

